# Priceangels?



## BrianPhan (Feb 8, 2012)

*I know you guys don't like people talking about this store on GBATemp after they spammed this site, so if this breaks any rules mods, feel free to delete the thread,* but I was wondering if the store was legit? I want to buy the so called "genuine" DSTT from the site but don't wanna get scammed or anything. help is appreciated, thanks


----------



## Pendragon333 (Jan 21, 2013)

BrianPhan said:


> *I know you guys don't like people talking about this store on GBATemp after they spammed this site, so if this breaks any rules mods, feel free to delete the thread,* but I was wondering if the store was legit? I want to buy the so called "genuine" DSTT from the site but don't wanna get scammed or anything. help is appreciated, thanks


 
They delivery but it takes 2 months and then you get the stuff in a very well packaged box but already broken.  I ordered a tablet from them and it came with the screen smashed and digital pad doesn't work either,  I am still arguing with them to get a new unit because they expect me to pay postage to send it back, I have since told them to get stuffed.  I would boycot  PriceAngels until they change the way they do business!


----------

